# DIY stand



## nicky (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys so I'm trying to build a stand for my 75 gallon tank (rimless starphire if it matters) with 2x4s based on the DIY Stands Template and Calculator thread on Reef Central. 
For the panels, I will be getting some plastic panels like plexiglass or fibreglass from my friend. 

Just now, I started assembling and drilling screws but I realized the bottom frame is not even because some of the 2x4s are warped. 
How would you guys overcome this? Should I just get some new and straight 2x4s?

Also, I am a newbie in DIY and paints so im not sure if i need to glue the 2x4s and spray anything to the stand. I heard that some people spray appliance epoxy to the inside of the stand for waterproofing and just primer and paint to the outside? What kind of primer and paint would you recommend as I have absolutely no idea on the differences between each paint


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

nicky said:


> Hey guys so I'm trying to build a stand for my 75 gallon tank (rimless starphire if it matters) with 2x4s based on the DIY Stands Template and Calculator thread on Reef Central.
> For the panels, I will be getting some plastic panels like plexiglass or fibreglass from my friend.
> 
> Just now, I started assembling and drilling screws but I realized the bottom frame is not even because some of the 2x4s are warped.
> ...


post some pictures of what you have done i wouldn't bother glueing anything there lost of neat ways to make stands ill attach a picture of the way i would do and have done before


----------



## nicky (Feb 28, 2012)

bud091 said:


> post some pictures of what you have done i wouldn't bother glueing anything there lost of neat ways to make stands ill attach a picture of the way i would do and have done before


Here's the base frame. The centre bar is not drilled yet. All the 2x4s were secured with clamps and 90 degree block. You can also see from the other picture how much it's warped


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah that no good but once you put some weight on it should go back to normal try to build it like the picture I posted


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

It won't go back to normal. You'll either have to use shims or start again. You could buy 2x6's and cut them down to 2x4. Also, use clamps when assembling. The frames will want to twist otherwise, regardless of how straight your boards start out


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

It's very difficult to get perfectly straight wood whether it's 2x4s or even sheets, and on top of that, they start warping even after purchase.
The only issues I see with warped wood is it's a PITA during assembly (if it's ridiculously warped - don't use that). Fortunately, wood is flexible and having it warped a little is never really an issue as it'll somewhat correct itself when weight is placed on it.

I would make sure the tank is leveled once placed on the stand and you can correct any unevenness with shims. Plus, most of the 2x4 framed stands are way over constructed, so you should be fine. If your tank is rimless, have a nice sheet of foam or I personally like to use cork rolls.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

definitely replace those warped pieces. 

i actually considered buying a planer to fix warped lumber, since it seems impossible to get straight 2x4's... 

i usually will glue everything as well since it adds more strength, but as is mentioned above these things are usually way overengineered, so you should be ok without glue.

off topic, you have the exact same flooring as me.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

The frame can still twist even if you have straight boards. If you clamp and drill pilot holes, and this will help mitigate the twisting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I just finished building my stand and went through similar problem, I finished building the stand and used a couple composite shims under the corner that wasn't sitting flush and the stand is rock solid.


----------

